# sone messen?



## baronvonvestholm (8. August 2013)

gibt es ein gerät das die lautstärke in sone anzeigt?


----------



## ConCAD (8. August 2013)

Sone ist ein "künstlicher" Wert (für "Lautheit"), der von der "lautstärke" (in phon) abgeleitet wird.

Phon ist aber schon eine subjektive/künstliche Größe. Sie wird vom tatsächlichen objektiv-messbaren Schalldruck(pegel) dB abgeleitet und bezieht die unterschiedliche Empfindlichkeit des menschlichen Gehörs auf verschiedene Frequenzen mit ein.

Messen kannst du also nur die dB, deshalb findest du in der Regel auch nur entsprechende Geräte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2013)

Naja, "messen" direkt kannst du nur dB wie schon gesagt wurde - dafür gibts auch wenns nicht zu genau sein muss recht günstige Messgeräte (<100€).
Wenn du es mit allem Schnickschnack haben willst (einschließlich sone, Frequenzgängen uvm.) sind die Dinger wie alle guten Messgeräte sehr teuer (1000+€).


----------



## baronvonvestholm (8. August 2013)

kann man db in sone umrechnen, und welches benutzt die pcgh?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2013)

Bevor wir hier wild mit Physik um uns werfen müssen lies doch einfach mal die Wiki-Artikel zu Bel, Sone, Phon usw. - dann wirst du erklennen dass es nicht so ganz einfach ist mit der Umrechnerei


----------



## baronvonvestholm (8. August 2013)

wie machts dann die pcgh? Haben die so ein irre teures teil?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2013)

Ja, wir haben ein irre teures Teil. 

Das Gerät ist ein Audioanalysegerät von Neutrik Cortex Instruments, Modell NC10.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (8. August 2013)

ich finds nirgends, wie viel kostet das?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2013)

Ich würde dir gerne den Preis verraten, kenne ihn aber  nicht. Solche Profihardware gibts üblicherweise auch nicht in Shops sondern direkt auf Anfrage beim Hersteller. Ähnliche Geräte gibts aber direkt zu kaufen nur damit du ne Vorstellung hast wo man sich da bewegt, beispielsweise sowas:
NTI Audio Exel Acoustic Set Stipa+M2211 - Thomann sterreich

Viel Spaß beim messen!


----------



## baronvonvestholm (8. August 2013)

das sind viele pfandflaschen


----------



## baronvonvestholm (9. August 2013)

> da kannst du lange suchen. Sone ist ein "künstlicher" Wert (für "Lautheit"), der von der "lautstärke" (in phon) abgeleitet wird.
> 
> Phon ist aber schon eine subjektive/künstliche Größe. Sie wird vom tatsächlichen objektiv-messbaren Schalldruck(pegel) dB abgeleitet und bezieht die unterschiedliche Empfindlichkeit des menschlichen Gehörs auf verschiedene Frequenzen mit ein.
> 
> Messen kannst du also nur die dB, deshalb findest du auch nur entsprechende Geräte.



Hab ich aus einem anderen forum


----------

